# Asmodus Lustro



## Rob Fisher (21/4/18)

FUnniest review ever... Jai waving and losing his mind!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/4/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Silver (22/4/18)

Thanks for sharing Rob
Looks like it has good internals - but eish, that user interface is not for me
Lol, the video is funny - for those who havent watched, watch from about 14min onwards - and then about 2 mins before the end for the summary part. 

Nice to see it when reviewers tell it like it is


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/4/18)

I'm all for innovation and I love technology, but there is a time and a place for everything. This looks like technology implemented for the sake of technology, and not to address a problem or a need. I just can't see myself using a mod that I talk to or wave at. But that's just me. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (22/4/18)

I'm just waiting for the mod that can take pictures. They're coming. You can bet on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (22/4/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm just waiting for the mod that can take pictures. They're coming. You can bet on it.



and GPS ....lol


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

Great, then I can have something to help me look for my car keys or my glasses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/4/18)

vicTor said:


> and GPS ....lol



Actually that is not such a bad idea. 

As vapers what battery do you check most? Cell or mod? So we vapers will never get lost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/4/18)

Lol brilliant stuff.

The Lustro is a really good mod,I currently have one.

The sliding to the side is a bit unnecessary but overall it performs just as well as its predecessors.
Guess it doesn't hurt to also have an extra rechargeable LED light on hand eh

Reactions: Like 2


----------

